# [Hardwaretipp] Welches Netzteil (aehnlich be quiet) kaufen?

## PeKron

Hallo Leute,

ich musste vor einiger Zeit meinen Rechner zwangslaeufig updaten.

Und zwar hatte ich eines von diesen 550W GOLD Netzteilen von eBay, fuer ~20 Euro.

Dessen Qualitaet war so schlecht das der Rechner mal anging, mal nicht, und schlussendlich rauchte mir sogar das Mainboard ab (Kondensator find an zu brennen) sowie der CPU und auch ein CD-Brenner.

Nachdem ich dann wirklich massive Probleme hatte (staendig SegFaults) habe ich zusaetzlich noch RAM getauscht und alles was sonst nicht niet und nagelfest war. Im Endeffekt steht hier nun ein komplett neuer PC.

Natuerlich habe ich auch das Gehaeuse gewechselt (war mal noetig) und war doch ueberrascht: Habe ich fuer meinen Aopen Midi Tower 199x irgendwas noch 350DM bezahlt bekommt man heute bei eBay doch recht schnukkelige "Designer-Gehaeuse" mit Laufwerksblenden, Silberapplikationen etc...

Also habe ich mir so ein Teil bestellt (fuer 20 Euro   :Rolling Eyes:  ) und mich gefreut. Als ich dann hinten das Blech rausbiegen wollte das da liegt wo spaeter die Mainboard-Anschluesse sein sollten (Maus, USB etc...) habe ich mir aufgrund des nicht gefalzten Bleches die Fingerkuppe abgetrennt.   :Shocked: 

Also musste auch ein neues Gehaeuse her, diesmal ein gutes. Habe 100 Euro fuer einen Thermaltake Xaser Tower ausgegeben. Der blink zwar haesslich (kann man abschalten) ist aber in Sachen Lautstaerke, Ergonomie sehr zu empfehlen.

Nun mein eigentliches Problem (ich fand die Vorgeschichte muss man einfach erzaehlen)

Ich habe in meinem PC immer noch dieses Netzteil aus dem Billig-Tower. Das hat nur 350 Watt und macht auch sonst einen recht billigen Eindruck. Nun kenne ich von einem Bekannten die Netzteile der Marke "be quiet" die mich durchaus ueberzeugt haben. Sehr wertige Verarbeitung, sehr leise und leistungsstark. Nur die Dinger sind _richtig_ teuer. 

Kennt vielleicht jemand alternativen? Gesucht wird also ein Netzteil (muss nicht in Schwarz sein wie die von be quiet) mit guter Wertigkeit, ordentlicher Leistung (ca. 400 Watt) und vor allem LEISE. Wichtig waeren mir auch viele Stromanschluesse sowie evtl. (nicht zwingend benoetigt) diese neuen SATA Stromstecker.

Kann da jemand helfen?

----------

## Lenz

Das "Problem" ist halt, dass Qualität seinen Preis hat. In den teureren Netzteilen sind wesentlich hochwertigere Bauelemente verbaut, die natürlich auch mehr kosten.

Sehr hohe Qualität für einen sehr niedrigen Preis wirst du bei Netzteilen wohl kaum finden (jedenfalls ist das meine Erfahrung). Ich hab das be quiet! Blackline BQT P5-420W-S1.3 und bereue es nicht, damals die knapp 70 EUR bezahlt zu haben.

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

sehr empfehlenswert: Seasonic-Netzteile. Sind schön leise und ich hab noch kein kaputtes gesehen (und drei Freunde + ich haben eins).

Sind allerdings ziemlich teuer, wenns was billiges sein darf, nimm XILENCER, die Qualität ist für die Preisklasse auch ganz ok.

Chris

----------

## PeKron

 *ChrisM87 wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> sehr empfehlenswert: Seasonic-Netzteile. Sind schön leise und ich hab noch kein kaputtes gesehen (und drei Freunde + ich haben eins).
> 
> Sind allerdings ziemlich teuer, wenns was billiges sein darf, nimm XILENCER, die Qualität ist für die Preisklasse auch ganz ok.
> ...

 

Hi,

danke fue die Tipps.

Ziemlich teuer?

Schau mal hier: ebay

mod edit: Link in tag eingebettet wegen Seitenformatierung --Earthwings

----------

## zielscheibe

^^Ne, das ist eins von den alten ohne 120er Lüfter, würde ich nicht empfehlen. 

Für unter 40 gibts z.B. hier Seasonics mit gutem Wirkungsgrad und geringem Geräuschniveau. 

http://www.sh-edv-vertrieb.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=46&osCsid=85e9f9493f57c8367de9737050f40ccf

Schau dir auch mal diverse Fortron/Chieftech-Windmill Netzteile an, diese bieten i.d.R ein sehr gutes Preisleistungsverhältnis.

BeQiet ist IMHO relativ zu teuer (Hype Ware) für das Gebotene, außerdem belüften sie sich gerade mal selbst um möglichst leise zu bleiben. Mehrere Gehäuselüfter sind bei diesen NTs daher Pflicht.

Ansonsten braucht heute kein! Rechner ohne >3GHz Dual CPU oder SLI oder 8HDs im Raid ein 400W Netzteil. Ein hochpreisiges Gamersystem saugt etwa 200W (AMD64 CPUs) bis ~260W (Intel P4 Presskopf) im Vollastbetrieb (inkl. Graka). Ein gutes Netzteil mit 300-350W reicht vollkommen aus.

----------

## PeKron

 *zielscheibe wrote:*   

> ^^Ne, das ist eins von den alten ohne 120er Lüfter, würde ich nicht empfehlen. 
> 
> Für unter 40 gibts z.B. hier Seasonics mit gutem Wirkungsgrad und geringem Geräuschniveau. 
> 
> http://www.sh-edv-vertrieb.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=46&osCsid=85e9f9493f57c8367de9737050f40ccf
> ...

 

Hallo,

danke fuer die Antwort! Das schaue ich mir mal genauer an.

Ich habe nur von Netzteilen wirklich keine Ahnung und weiss nur zu berichten das mich diese Serie von bequiet damals

wirklich ueberzeugt hat. Das war dann eben der Richtwert, auch preislich.

Das ein modernes System keine 550W zieht ist mir klar, deswegen frage ich mich auch wieso es nun schon 600 Watt Netzteile gibt.

Ich habe einen Athlon XP3200, 1GB (bald 2) RAM, eine Geforce3 Ti500 (bin ja nicht zum spielen hier  :Smile:  ) und zwei Festplatten.

Das war es im Endeffekt. Dazu kommen eben noch die Gehaeuseluefter vom Xaser. Von diesen 7 habe ich allerdings 4 deaktiviert.

Grueße

----------

## bladus

Netzteile ohne 120mm Lüfter kannst du vergessen, die sind meist viel lauter als ihre 2x. 80mm Kollegen  :Wink: 

Ich habe nun seit ca. einem halben Jahr ein Seasonic, und ich muss sagen das Netzteil ist der Hammer. Ich weiss nicht mehr welche Serie es war (ich glaube SS) aber dort kann man das Gehäuse öffnen ohne einen Garantieverlust zu erleiden - prima um den 120mm Lüfter zusätzlich zu entkoppeln.

Aber auch ohne entkoppelten Lüfter habe ich noch nie etwas, bei meinem ohnehin schon sehr leisen System, vom NT gehört.

Wie auch zielscheibe bereits gesagt hat, ein 350W NT reicht in den meisten Fällen völlig aus.

Ein gutes Forum um sich über leise Hardware zu informieren ist z.B.

http://www.silenthardware.de/forum/

Die haben dort auch ein Netzteil-Forum, vielleicht kannst du dich dort noch ein wenig umsehen (obwohl die auch alle ziemlich pro Seasonic sind  :Wink: )

----------

## energyman76b

H,

ich benutz enermax - nachdem ich 4 Netzteile verbraucht hatte, in dem mein Enermaxnutzender Kumpel immer nur das eine hatte.

Antec wird derzeit wohl gern genommen - aber laut Anandtech scheint es da ein Problem mit 12V zu kommen. Groß genug, um tyan-Boards zu nerven. Also vielleicht besser Finger von lassen.

Ansonsten: c't mit Netzteiltest suchen  :Wink: 

----------

## PeKron

Hallo Leute,

so wie es ausschaut wird es dann wohl das Seasonic Netzteil werden.

Den Preis von ~35 Euro finde ich sehr human, und alle in allem hoert man ja wirklich ausschliesslich gutes von dem NetzteiÄº.

Allerdings noch eine Frage zur Sicherheit (auch wenn ich mich damit der Laecherlichkeit preisgebe)

Ich habe ein MSI K7N2 Delta2 Platinum Mainboard mit nForce2 400 Chipsatz.

Hat dieses Mainboard auch den Stromanschluss den das Seasonic mitbringt oder muss ich da einen Adapter kaufen? (wie im Forum oft diskutiert).

Im Moment ist das MB wie gesagt an diesem 350 Billig-Netzteil angeschlossen.

GrueÃe!

----------

## UltraHarry

Irgendwie habe noch nicht verstanden, warum Du überhaupt ein neues Netzteil willst. Du hast doch ein 350W Netzteil. Wenn es 80mm Lüfter hat, kauf Dir Papstlüfter und tausch die Teile. Hab hier ne O2 und ne SUN, deren Netzteil-/Gehäuselüfter einen unglaublichen Lärm machten. Hab mir gestern die Papstlüfter gekauft (25€/Stück) und eingebaut. Himmlische Ruhe.

Jetzt stören nur noch die Festplatten.

In einem anderen Rechner habe ich ein Noiseblocker-Netzteil, was nun im Vergleich zu o.g. zwei Rechnern immer noch lärmt. Das bekommt gleich mal als nächstes nen Papst verpasst.

Grüße,

Harry

----------

## PeKron

Hallo,

weil das letzte Billig-Netzteil das ich hatte irgendwann abgeraucht ist. Und zwar in eine derartigen Form das mein Rauchmelder (Gott sei dank habe ich eben selbige) anfing zu plaerren. Netter Nebeneffekt: Durch irgendeine Fehlspannung sind mehrere Kondensatoren (oder was auch immer) auf dem Board geplatzt. Dadurch resultierend hat es dann den CD-Brenner sowie den CPU zerfetzt.

Der Ram hat es ueberstanden. Alles in allem hat mich die Neuanschaffung der beschaedigten Komponenten 250 Euro gekostet.

DESWEGEN moechte ich ein Netzteil auf das ich mich verlassen kann!

----------

## EdtheRat

Enermax, for ever..........  :Very Happy:  Ich benutze seit ca. 2 Jahren ein Enermax 350Watt Netzteil, mit regelbarem Lüfter ohne geringste Probleme!

CPU: 2600+ AMD-XP Thoroughbred mit 2 Hd + 2 opt. LW!

----------

## dertobi123

be quiet++

----------

## zielscheibe

 *PeKron wrote:*   

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> so wie es ausschaut wird es dann wohl das Seasonic Netzteil werden.
> 
> Den Preis von ~35 Euro finde ich sehr human, und alle in allem hoert man ja wirklich ausschliesslich gutes von dem NetzteiÄº.
> ...

 

Du hast einen 20 Pin ATX Anschluß ergo Adapter mitbestellen. Wie wärs mit Handbuch lesen?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## energyman76b

 *PeKron wrote:*   

> 
> 
> DESWEGEN moechte ich ein Netzteil auf das ich mich verlassen kann!

 

DANN kauf ENERMAX.

Die Dinger vertragen selbst sourges&brownouts ohne zu murren. Und sind praktisch unkaputtbar. Und ich habe genug Netzteile sterben sehen.

Wenn ein Netzteil billig ist, ist es aus billigen Komponenten und kann gar nichts taugen.

Spar nicht am Netzteil!

----------

## PeKron

Hi,

ja, und die Seasonic Netzteile taugen jetzt nichts oder wie?

Ich habe darueber nur gutes gelesen!

Ich weiss das Enermax sehr gut sein soll. Ich habe IMMER im Hinterkopf gehabt das Enermax das Beste ist. Aber wenn so viel fuer Seasonic spricht? Ich meine, ich lasse mich gerne belehren! Wenn du mir konstruktiv belegen kannst das Enermax besser ist bin ich gerne bereit ein solches zu kaufen, und obendrein waere ich klueger!  :Smile: 

----------

## zielscheibe

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

>  *PeKron wrote:*   
> 
> DESWEGEN moechte ich ein Netzteil auf das ich mich verlassen kann! 
> 
> DANN kauf ENERMAX.
> ...

 

Möchtest du behaupten das ein klassisches OEM (Fortron/HEC/Seasonic) NT in der Preisklasse 300W/30-40 billige Komponenten besitzt, die das NT schneller abbrenennen läßt, als die ultrakrassen Enermax NTs? Arbeitest du bei Enermax? 

Die Geräte sind genauso gut oder schlecht in der Haltbarkeit, wie andere Typen in der gleichen Preisklasse. Übrigens soll nicht unbedingt das Netzteil einen Blitzschlag überleben, sondern die dahinter laufende HW. Sobald die Eingangsspannungen außerhalb der nominellen Spezifikationen liegen, soll ein Netzteil nach der ATX Norm sich selbst absschalten, ggf. sogar die interne Sicherung abbrennen ohne die angeschlossenen Komponenten mitzureißen.

----------

## Lenz

Ich glaub ihr vermischt hier was. Es geht eigentlich doch darum, dass das "550W"-Netzteil für 20 EUR Schrott ist, weil dort billigere Komponenten verbaut sind und die Wattangaben höchstens Peakwerte sind. Es geht ja nicht drum, dass der eine Hersteller eines höherwertigen Netzteils besser sein soll als der andere (das wäre wiederum ein Glaubenskrieg wie AMD vs. Intel, KDE vs. GNOME etc.).  :Wink: 

Ein "klassisches OEM (Fortron/HEC/Seasonic) NT  in der Preisklasse 300W/30-40€"  ist sicher brauchbar!

----------

## zielscheibe

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Ich glaub ihr vermischt hier was. Es geht eigentlich doch darum, dass das "550W"-Netzteil für 20 EUR Schrott ist, weil dort billigere Komponenten verbaut sind und die Wattangaben höchstens Peakwerte sind. Es geht ja nicht drum, dass der eine Hersteller eines höherwertigen Netzteils besser sein soll als der andere (das wäre wiederum ein Glaubenskrieg wie AMD vs. Intel, KDE vs. GNOME etc.). 
> 
> Ein "klassisches OEM (Fortron/HEC/Seasonic) NT  in der Preisklasse 300W/30-40"  ist sicher brauchbar!

 

Jupp, ab einer bestimmten Basis entscheiden nur noch die "weichen" Faktoren (Brand, Ausstattung, Design, Lautstärke, Preis). Das sind zwar die am heftigsten Debattierten, lassen aber selten eine absolute Kaufempfehlung zu.

----------

## energyman76b

Hi,

aus eigener Erfahrung produziert Fortron Müll.

Sicher  - das erste halbe Jahr tut es seinen Dienst, doch dann wird es schwach, die Volts 'flukturieren' und schwupps, rebootet der Rechner oder wirft segfaults. Fehler, die sofort verschwinden, wenn man ein neues Netzteil einbauz.

Du ahnst gar nicht, wieviel Geld ich für Netzteile verschwendet habe. Corba, Fortron/Source und andere - um schließlich ein Enermax zu kaufen. Und seitdem ist Ruhe im Karton.

----------

## Robelix

Neben den schon genannten be quiet und Enermax halte ich noch Zalman für erwähnenswert.

Ja, billig sind die alle nicht, aber sie sind es wert. Geiz ist einfach nicht geil. 60-80 Kröten für ein gutes Netzteil solltest du schon rechnen.

----------

## SkaaliaN

ich hab ein be quiet...is laut wien rasenmäher..NIEMEHR wieder.!  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## bladus

 *Scup wrote:*   

> ich hab ein be quiet...is laut wien rasenmäher..NIEMEHR wieder.!    

 

Naja, man sollte hier vllt. auch von den diversen Netzteilen unterscheiden, und nicht alle verallgemeinern - ist ja nicht so das beQuiet nur eine Serie hat  :Wink: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *bladus wrote:*   

>  *Scup wrote:*   ich hab ein be quiet...is laut wien rasenmäher..NIEMEHR wieder.!     
> 
> Naja, man sollte hier vllt. auch von den diversen Netzteilen unterscheiden, und nicht alle verallgemeinern - ist ja nicht so das beQuiet nur eine Serie hat 

 

das soll das beste sein....ich kann den typ heute abend mal posten.!

----------

## Lenz

Also ich hab eines der Blackline Serie und das ist verdammt leise, auch wenn es keinen 120mm Lüfter hat, sondern nur 2 von den kleineren. Nachdem ich nach und nach bei mir alle Bauteile gesilenced habe höre ich jetzt die Festplatten störend raus.  :Wink: 

----------

## mondauge

Ich hab auch ein beQuiet-Netzteil mit 500W. Das hat bei http://www.pc-cooling.de etwa 80€ gekostet. Das Netzteil ist sehr leise und bietet auch Anschlüsse für Gehäuselüfter an, die dann vom Netzteil temperaturabhängig geregtl werden. Zudem gibts auch PCI-X und SATA Stecker, die ich aber nicht brauche. Ich kann das Netzteil uneingeschränkt empfehlen.[/url]

----------

## SkaaliaN

meins ist von Blackline

beQuiet-Netzteil mit 450W

ist nur halt leider laut wie sau...

----------

## Robelix

Ich hatte mal ein be quiet blackline bekommen, bei dem einer der Lüfter an irgendwas geschliffen hat - das klang wirklich nach Rasenmäher.

Wieder eingepackt, mit kurzer Fehlerbeschreibung zurückgeschickt und ohne weitere Fragen ein Neues bekommen - und das ist leise.

Vielleicht kommen diese Fehler öfter vor. Hinter den Lüftern sind einige Bauteile recht knapp positioniert.

Ansonsten noch ein Tip:

Bei Netzteilen mit geregelten Lüftern (wie be quiet und Zalman) zahlt sich etwas überdimensionieren aus. Dann laufen die Lüfter langsamer und noch leiser.

----------

## zielscheibe

 *Robelix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ansonsten noch ein Tip:
> 
> Bei Netzteilen mit geregelten Lüftern (wie be quiet und Zalman) zahlt sich etwas überdimensionieren aus. Dann laufen die Lüfter langsamer und noch leiser.

 

Aua.

Hmm, die Abwärme (momentan mindestens 20% des Gesamtverbrauchs) bleibt im besten Falle konstant, eher verschlechtert sich der Wirkungsgrad je größer die Spanne zwischen Maximalleistung und der Real benötigten liegt. Das Geräuschniveau kann also bei einer vergleichbaren Kühllösung (Lüfterdimensionierung) überhaupt nicht kleiner werden. Dieser Wattwahnsinn freut nur die NT Hersteller, anstatt mal den Wirkungsgrad anzuheben werden die Dinger immer größer und teurer.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## nic0000

 *zielscheibe wrote:*   

> Dieser Wattwahnsinn freut nur die NT Hersteller, anstatt mal den Wirkungsgrad anzuheben werden die Dinger immer größer und teurer.  

 

Meine Recherche führten leider zu der selben Erkenntnis. 

Ich setze jetzt sehr erfolgreich auf 300 max 350 Watt Netzteile von guten OEM Herstellern. Am liebsten von OEM von Siemens.

Das kostet ca 20-30€ ist ziemlich Leise und Funktioniert sehr zuverlässig auch mit vielen Festplatten im Server.

Abgesehen davon versuche ich wo es geht VIA Epia oder kleine PCs mit externen Netzteil (z.B. Dell Optiplex 270SX) einzusetzen.

Aber ich brauche ja ach keine fette 3D Leistung, daher geht das auch durch  :Wink: 

----------

## Robelix

Ok, ich glaube ich habe das "etwas" zu wenig betont. Heillos überdimensionieren macht natürlich keinen Sinn.

Und für eine normale Arbeitskiste mit Mittelklasse-Prozessor, Standard-Graphikkarte, einer Disk und einem optischem Laufwerk ist durchaus 300W schon etwas überdimensioniert.

----------

